# Cats and slug slime



## gracie83 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am just wondering if anyone knows if slug slime is dangerous for cats?

Here in the UK we currently have a plague of the disgusting things and every morning i wake up to find that Gracie's food and bowl has been covered with slug trails. (she spends the night in the garage). I am wondering if the slug slime could be dangerous if she is eating the slimed food. (she does seem to be leaving more of her over night food uneaten)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

If you put salt on a slug it will disintergrate. Maybe if yo put a heavy ring of the stuff around where you keep the food it will protect the area. You may wind up having slug puddles for a while.

I HATE HATE those things. When we first moved to our house they were everywhere so I would be outside with a flashlight and my can of salt. I got 75 of the things the first summer.

Good luck to you, I feel your pain.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

shudder ...

Horrible little critters aren't they. Ewwww. I quite often leave a bowl of cat food out for the multitude of ferels we have in my area (and the neighbourhood vixen. If she gets there first, the cats are out of luck that evening :lol. Almost before I've shut the back door about half a dozen HUGE slugs appear and next thing I know they all have their heads in the dish. Disgusting.

Even more disgusting is the fact that on the way to work this morning I felt something soft and almost sticky on the sole of my shoe. Upon inspection I found a very trodden in, dead slug stuck to it. 

YUK, YUK, YUK


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

What if you built a moat for the food and filled around it with salt water?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Allie, I feel your pain all the way across the pond. What a horrible thing to step on.

I love the moat idea.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

last fall my than at the time puppy would bring in a leaf well one time it wasn't a leaf it was one of those big brown slug ewww . we have tons of them in my yard i have never had food out side so i really dont have any advice.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I think a ring of salt arond the food dish would be very effective. Rock salt would really do a number on the beastly things.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Oh yes you could get one of those round salt rocks used for horses and cattle, scrape a hole out in which you could fit the cat dish, and there ya go!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Nini said:


> Oh yes you could get one of those round salt rocks used for horses and cattle, scrape a hole out in which you could fit the cat dish, and there ya go!


No moat, but a tower!! Good ideas.


----------

